# Someone making 200K PPD in One Machine



## bogmali (Oct 12, 2009)

Apparently this guy is using both Nvidia's newest GPU (beta sample) and F@H's newest GPU3 client (also in beta form). He's making news over there in EVGA because he started folding for them. There are some mixed reactions to this and you'll find out that some them are funny.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=100960237

UPDATE: Apparently this guy is running multiple variants of the beta cards when EVGA folks ran his profile on the main F@H site. I detect Nvidia/EVGA marketing ploy


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 12, 2009)

if this is true ill sell my house to buy that card,can someone image bucks folding farm running these? thats epic


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, that's some nice efficiency there. I am currently pulling 3550 watts on the 353pt WU's. I would love to have 200K ppd and use 1/3 less power, but not at the cost of re-tooling the entire farm. It will be very interesting to see how this play's out for the GPU3 client. Nice find Bogi!


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 13, 2009)

just do the math. how many cores is he folding on, which is how many shaders ? based on that how much is the speedup per shader from gt200 to what he is using ? it is not possible for anything new to be more than 3x or 4x gt200 perf

6am for me, someone else do the math please


----------



## bogmali (Oct 13, 2009)

It's been done W1zz, the argument over at EVGA is that the subject claims to be folding on one machine alone which is hard to be believe then again I do not know what Fermi is capable of


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 13, 2009)

link to post please


----------



## bogmali (Oct 13, 2009)

On my first post......and these ones:

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=100961181&mpage=1&key=&#100961181

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=100955925&mpage=1&key=


----------



## aCid888* (Oct 13, 2009)

I think someone got it right, he could have 10K machines, 10 or 1....hes knocking out some serious PPD so however hes doing it is good for any team. 


On a note of Fermi....I just dont see it being this powerful to be honest....or how it wouldn't have a DVI connector at the least even if it is a Beta sample. :shadedshu


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 13, 2009)

geeez

i cant wait till i get mine.

i'll have 3 for sure.


----------

